# Bill Smith's angle charts



## bwlossie (5 Jun 2017)

Hello,
Some time ago I saw some circles with all the various angles printed on for assembling segments on the lathe.
Can't find them now! Does anyone have a link to the website please?
TIA.
Barry.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Jun 2017)

http://www.cgtk.co.uk/metalwork/reference/divider
https://www.blocklayer.com/

No, but these might help.


----------



## CHJ (5 Jun 2017)

Yerr tis (there's a link on my site 'project & aids')


----------



## bwlossie (5 Jun 2017)

That is the one. Thanks very much CHJ.


----------

